# Tone curve and black and white images in LR4



## tierneyphoto (May 1, 2012)

I have just converted a colour image to black and white by clicking on black and white treatment and the image has got a slight colour tone to it. When I turn of the tone curve the tone disappears? In LR3 it converts to a greyscale image with this method. I just want to convert an image to black and white and keep my exposure/contrast the same. Can anyone help?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

Have you been playing with the red, green or blue curves?


----------



## tierneyphoto (May 1, 2012)

John I am using VSCO presets and that has introduced a slight tone curves to the separate RGB, thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

Great. The RGB curves were new in 4.

I'd never heard of them. $119 for presets? I'm rather shocked - you can buy a film camera for that!

John


----------



## donoreo (May 1, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> Great. The RGB curves were new in 4.
> 
> I'd never heard of them. $119 for presets? I'm rather shocked - you can buy a film camera for that!
> 
> John


I just find the whole concept of paying anything for a preset to be weird.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 1, 2012)

My thoughts entirely (I just make an exception for Sean McCormack  )

John


----------



## tierneyphoto (May 1, 2012)

I am happy to pay that amount. I shoot around 30 weddings a year and the it has speeded-up my workflow and I love the look of the presets.

Mark


----------

